# FS: New In Package Hunt Wilde Waffle Grips 1970s (not repros)



## meteor (Mar 19, 2012)

Please see my listing in classifieds. Thanks!


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Mar 20, 2012)

meteor said:


> Please see my listing in classifieds. Thanks!




Stop Spamming your Sh it here in the Vintage BMX Bicycles!


----------



## meteor (Mar 20, 2012)

*Public Forum*

Let the Moderators take care of business -- and grow up!!


----------



## meteor (Mar 20, 2012)

TheRealBikecity said:


> Stop Spamming your Sh it here in the Vintage BMX Bicycles!




I'm sure you are a reasonable person. There are very very few posts in the BMX forum.  I did not think the Classifieds were checked much by those that are into BMX. Maybe I'm wrong. I was just trying to help get  a good honest item into the hands of those who'd be interested. But to label 1 post in a rather slow forum as Spamming is a bit absurd. Thanks for your time, kind sir.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Mar 20, 2012)

meteor said:


> I'm sure you are a reasonable person. There are very very few posts in the BMX forum.  I did not think the Classifieds were checked much by those that are into BMX. Maybe I'm wrong. I was just trying to help get  a good honest item into the hands of those who'd be interested. But to label 1 post in a rather slow forum as Spamming is a bit absurd. Thanks for your time, kind sir.




Them grips only go for $5.00, Not $25.00! Coming from a good  honest Man.....


----------



## antiquebicycleparts.com (Apr 8, 2012)

*can you post some pics of your grips here*

i would like to see them thanks


----------

